

Need to test jgc.org as part of CloudFlare Railgun testing - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/

======
jgrahamc
Just siphoning a little HN traffic. Thanks.

EDIT: I didn't expect this to get any up votes :-) Thanks, fellow HNers.

EDIT: Thanks. Railgun worked but my web host didn't like the sudden surge of
traffic and shut off (now need to chat to my web host). The test meant the
normal CloudFlare acceleration was turned off and all traffic was sent through
a single IP address. Turns out my web host didn't like that :-)

EDIT: Now that that's over, if you feel like it you can read about
CloudFlare's DoS statistics: [http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-wednesday-
witching-hour-cloud...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-wednesday-witching-
hour-cloudflare-dos-st)

~~~
tedunangst
You know how I can tell who's using CloudFlare? Every time I visit their site
I'm informed my computer is part of a botnet by a page that has all the
credibility of one of those "your computer has an IP" popups. :(

~~~
redslazer
I absolutely love cloud flare and I think they have revolutionised the way I
deploy things to the Internet. Yet the fact that I can not turn off their
security completely means that I have plenty of users complain about being
blocked.

------
onetwothreefour
It took about 1 minute to load.

Then I got this:

This page (<http://www.jgc.org/>) is currently offline. However, because the
site uses CloudFlare's Always Online™ technology you can continue to surf a
snapshot of the site. We will keep checking in the background and, as soon as
the site comes back, you will automatically be served the live version.

~~~
jgrahamc
Thanks. That's just what I was looking for. As with all real tests that thing
you least expect happens: I managed to cause DoS detection to activate on the
origin server and it took itself offline. Now to chat with the hosting
provider...

------
eastdakota
Report any errors you encounter on JGC.org here. Trying to load test
CloudFlare's Railgun. Learn more:

[http://blog.cloudflare.com/cacheing-the-uncacheable-
cloudfla...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/cacheing-the-uncacheable-cloudflares-
railgun-73454)

------
wavesplash
Getting the 'retry for a live version' banner.

Also, one of my clients had to turn off Cloudflare this week because of
customer complaints. They weren't using Railgun, but were getting too many
false errors with HTTPS enabled (https -> cloudflare -> https server). They
thought it might be an odd interaction with SPDY.

~~~
xxdesmus
Hi, I'm on the CloudFlare support team. Which domain was this in regards to?
I'd like to look into this further. By "false errors" do you by chance mean
SSL mismatch warnings?

~~~
wavesplash
Hi, users were getting "Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): The server
refused the connection." on https pages. See original ticket #5880 and new
ticket #6001.

If that doesn't come up my email is in my profile. Happy to connect you
directly with their CTO.

[edit: added new ticket #]

~~~
eastdakota
Did this happen yesterday? Did the client happen to be in Tokyo? We had a
temporary issue in our Tokyo data center (related to our rollout of SPDY) that
would have caused the symptoms you describe. It's fixed now and there's a
check in place to confirm that SSL is answering properly before a server
starts receiving traffic.

Sorry for the problem! Thanks for reporting it.

~~~
wavesplash
Sadly no Tokyo customers. Any similar US issues? They had problems last Fri
through this Monday with U.S. customers before shutting Cloudflare off.

~~~
eastdakota
Hmm... will look into it more. Thought it was an easy explanation since we had
that issue yesterday in Tokyo.

------
FlyingSnake
Took 45-50 seconds to load and finally go this page <http://imgur.com/kSJRv>.

Hope that helps.

------
tezza
London 22:53h took 50s to respond with an error page:

    
    
      This website is offline
    
      No cached version is available

------
modoc
Let me know how it goes. We're exploring CloudFlare now and think Railgun has
massive potential for our uses.

------
nodesocket
Look at using <http://blitz.io> for load testing.

